# BIOS Crisis Recovery on Toshiba Satellite P100 - factory disabled?



## bladteth (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,

Usual story. Windows based BIOS upgrade (WinPhlash) went wrong and my P100 died. I've come across Crisis Recovery procedure that should work on any PhoenixBIOS based laptop. However, I either must be doing something wrong or the motherboard is toasted more than I expected. In my case, I’ve followed the procedure carefully, but my P100 doesn’t want to enter crisis recovery mode at all. It doesn’t even try to access/boot USB floppy drive. I’ve just tested it with my wife’s A100 and all drives (HD, DVD and FDD) light their LEDs right after powering up the laptop, so the floppy drive is working fine. When I press power button on my P100, fans start to rotate, hard drive spins up (and chipset heatsink becomes warm after a while), but pressing Fn+B or Win+B as described in CR procedure doesn’t produce a slightest change in laptop’s behaviour. Floppy drive is Toshiba branded, so there should be no compatibility problem. Power is supplied to all USB ports, but somehow my P100 refuses to access FDD on start-up. Any help?

Cheers,
bladteth


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I am only looking at the last sentence re the FDD. Is it selected in the Bios as a boot option?


----------



## bladteth (Jan 18, 2008)

belfasteddie said:


> I am only looking at the last sentence re the FDD. Is it selected in the Bios as a boot option?


No, it can't be, because BIOS is dead at the moment and laptop does not even complete POST. However, power seems to be supplied to all devices and all drives apart from FDD are booted/accessed right after power button is pressed. I'm sure you can make BIOS to boot OS from a floppy if you'd like to, but in my case I'm unable to even enter it by pressing F2/F12 for reason mentioned earlier.

If you have P100 and FDD, could you confirm that the drive lights up its LED and makes familiar noise right after the laptop is turned on?

Regards,
bladteth


----------



## cnexpert (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, Im having exactly the same problem, did you found any solution?
Anyone else could help?
Tks


----------



## timgallaway (Aug 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Satallite P205 model, I found aqstech.com and they did a repair of the chip for around $99. Give them a try.


----------

